# I have arrived



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Expat Forum, 

I have arrived in Portugal and am sharing a flat in Graca. What is needed to get a Fiscal number?

If you don't have a job in Portugal can you obtain a residency visa?

Is there a place to go get Portuguese lessons on the cheap?

And if anyone wants to grab a drink in Lisboa just shoot me a message!


Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The fiscal number question is covered in previous posts.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-portugal/115656-fiscal-number-lisboa.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...pats-living-portugal/75774-fiscal-number.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Smithx10 said:


> Expat Forum,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every camara offers Portuguese lessons for foreigners

Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Graça)

Rua Graça 31,1º, Lisboa
1170-166 LISBOA


Tel: 218128985


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

We just went today to get our fiscal number in Lisbon. We went to 'Loja Do Cidadão' , close to Laranjeiras(blue metro station). Everyone can go there to get their fiscal number. As EU citizen they only need your passport and address from your home country. The cost is 10,20 EUR.

It took a few hours - whooole lot of people!-, they didnt speak English but they were indeed friendly and everything went (surprisingly) smoothly.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But he's not a EU Citizen?? as an American he can only stay in the Schengen EU States 90 days unless he gets a work or study Visa or applies for a Residence Visa, sort of thing that needs planning not asking question after arriving.


----------



## AHKS (Jun 17, 2012)

Ahhh, thought you were EU as well. Got no experience with non-EU but sounds like Canoeman knows the stuff


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AHKS said:


> Ahhh, thought you were EU as well. Got no experience with non-EU but sounds like Canoeman knows the stuff


yes, canoeman is right

for anything other than a 90 day 'visitor visa' a non-EU resident must apply from the country of residence -in this case the US.......so I guess the OP will be heading back soon


just to clarify for the OP - the Schengen 90 day visa only allows visits of 90 days in every 180 - so you have to leave the Schengen region for 90 days before returning


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

And would need a Visa to visit non Schengen EU States like UK and Ireland which depending persons circumstances might need to be applied for prior to entry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canoeman said:


> And would need a Visa to visit non Schengen EU States like UK and Ireland which depending persons circumstances might need to be applied for prior to entry.


a US citizen wouldn't need a visa to visit the UK, although he would need various other documentation UK Border Agency | What documents do you need as a general visitor?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

unless they had a criminal record or been refused a Visa before and it can complicate their life arriving from a EU State rather than direct from USA.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canoeman said:


> unless they had a criminal record or been refused a Visa before and it can complicate their life arriving from a EU State rather than direct from USA.


OK............ maybe I should have put the caveat _under normal circumstances _


either way, the OP needs to leave Portugal & the Schengen region at the end of the 90 days & can't re-enter for another 90

if he is serious about moving to Portugal he should return to the US & apply for a proper visa from there


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd agree, there's also other things that he'd require from US for a permanent, work, study or a residency Visa even if only for a few years, stay like FBI report, driving licence apostillated etc

I only brought up a couple of the reasons why he might have needed to apply for UK Visa, because OP seems from what he posted not to have checked out basic entry and stay requirements for EU.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canoeman said:


> I'd agree, there's also other things that he'd require from US for a permanent, work, study or a residency Visa even if only for a few years, stay like FBI report, driving licence apostillated etc
> 
> I only brought up a couple of the reasons why he might have needed to apply for UK Visa, because OP seems from what he posted not to have checked out basic entry and stay requirements for EU.


yes, I don't know all the requirements for Portugal, but what you describe sounds very similar to what is required by Spain

you're right, it does appear that the OP just decided to move to Portugal & jumped on a plane, without fully checking out visa requirements first


----------

